# Herbie Speak



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYV-fF3t79o clever boy learnt in 20 minutes thanks farlie for suggesting this trick


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha cute! I need to teach my two "no speak,"


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

I will need to later


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A brilliant pupil if I ever saw one. My old dog Max used to wow the kids at my kids school when I'd pick them up. If I lifted my pinky up she'd bark until I put it down. So the kids would get her to bark out answers to math problems. Trouble of course was when the questions surpassed my own math skills and Max would be looking to me as I struggled to figure out stuff way over my head.


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Thankfully I follow a YouTube dog trainer who shows u how to teach your dog the trick his name is Zak George and he has a teaching your dog maths  he now stops barking when I say quiet. He is SUCH a smart dog when he was a pup he learnt sit in 2 days I knew then I had a special dog but he has just surpassed all my expectations just wish he is a cuddly dog. Very hyper but suppose that's good if im gonna do agility with him. Any ideas how to make him a cuddly poo thankfully I fave a rescue dog who is now nine and loves jumping on my bed for a cuddle but I love both my dogs the way they are wouldn't want them any other way!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brill! I need to teach stop speak


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab - check out Kikopup for fun training on Youtube too 

If you are hoping to do agility also work on things like getting him confident on different surfaces including slightly unstable so things like the see-saw don't worry him later on


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Clever Herbie! He's got a cute little 'voice' too. 

I need a 'stop freaking out at everything' command at the moment. Poppy has been so upset by our cat dinner thief, she's started to bark at every little noise and movement.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

clever boy, Dudley mastered it pretty quickly but still ignores the quiet command! as for making him a cuddly poo, Dudley wasn't as a pup but is more so now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very good!!! My husband taught lady to say please...one bark. and I love you is 3 barks. lol


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

PoppyLove said:


> Clever Herbie! He's got a cute little 'voice' too.
> 
> I need a 'stop freaking out at everything' command at the moment. Poppy has been so upset by our cat dinner thief, she's started to bark at every little noise and movement.


I know I'm waiting to see whether his 'voice' will break so to speak xD


----------

